

Javascript live poll tracker for Greek elections - AxGa
http://www.igraphics.gr/en/multimedia/2012/06/elections2012b

======
il
So how does this work if the winner is unable to form a coalition? Do they
just keep having new elections every month?

~~~
kyriakos
unfortunately its not a very clever system. sounds complicated for no apparent
reason.

this is actually the 2nd time they're having elections because the previous
time didn't manage to form a strong enough coalition.

what surprises me is the 37% abstaining in an election which from what i hear
will decide the long-term future of Greece and the Eurozone. it must really
mean greeks are fed up with their politics or lost hope that there's a
solution to their crisis.

------
planetguy
Well, it's quite nicely done, though I'm confused as to who it's for. It's in
English, suggesting it's for foreigners; also, it explains who all the parties
are. That's good for me, I know nothing about Greek politics.

But anyone who needs an explanation of who the parties are might also need an
explanation of how the voting system works. From the map it looks like all
constituencies were won by blue or purple, with the vast majority going to the
blue. But the "distribution of seats" looks like a bunch of different parties
are getting seats. On the third hand, it can't possibly just be a proportional
representation thing either, because (for instance) the blue party got just
over 30% of the vote but appears to be getting almost half the seats.

So am I right in guessing that the parliament is selected by some combination
of first-past-the-post winners in constituencies and a bunch of other seats
allocated by nationwide proportional representation?

~~~
demetris
In a few words:

250 of the 300 seats are allocated proportionally among the parties that got
over 3% of the vote. The remaining 50 go to the first party.

~~~
planetguy
So the "constituency" map has no actual electoral meaning?

~~~
demetris
Correct.

In fact, because the allocation of parliament seats is calculated on the basis
of the total vote and because of the adjustments that this entails for the
allocation of constituency seats, you can be the first party in a constituency
and yet get fewer seats in that constituency than the second party.

